# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Jam duke ngrene...

## ChuChu

C'po mbllacisni? Une nje pjate me cereal.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## TikTak

t'ngecshin ngryk cereals mi dreq

thon se i VIP n'tiron e ka aq te "modh" .... cereal hahahahaha

----------


## Larsus

m'ka shku menja per chinese food  :perqeshje: 

po tani per tani ..purified water  :ngerdheshje:  ...puro though, pa aromatike  :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## CrushFire

rrush te zi   :xhemla:

----------


## diikush

milk chocolate ; my latest obsession  lol






> C'po mbllacisni? Une nje pjate me cereal.


 :pa dhembe:  

nxirre moj ... lugen nga pjata  lol

P.S. mos mi nxirr me fotot e femijerise ne forum pls se me turperove    :ngerdheshje: 


P.S.S. Per pinkun (a.k.a. KlasikAlen) poshte - *Milk Chocolate* eshte çokollatë, ndryshe nga chocolate milk qe eshte qumesht me cokollate brenda lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kujdes se do trashesh Diike. Mos pi shume chocolate milk ... beje si une .. pi vetem white milk .  :ngerdheshje: 

po haj ca biskota Oreo me krem brenda, po e bej si kalamajte .. ha njehere ate kremin brenda pastaj ca t'ngelet  . Kaq 

Se me vone do shkoj n'shpi dhe do dreke tamam.

----------


## mitjuk

OHHHHHHHHH
Sa e mire (hahahaha)

----------


## Clauss

jam duke ngrene qershi.

----------


## Renegata

Cke qe na hap oreksin.Mes i nates.

----------


## Renegata

Pershesh me kos hengra une dhe qershi me pas.Me griu,po cti bej jam me djete.

----------


## mitjuk

bananeeeee

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Po une qe nuk kam ngrene darke akoma??????????????? po iki njehre se nuk i dihet ndoshta kam uri

----------


## mitjuk

une po haaaaaaaaaa  nje  vajze

----------


## diikush

> une po haaaaaaaaaa  nje  vajze



mire qe ke kohe dhe te marresh pjese ne forum; une nje molle po ha edhe i kam duart e zena   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dara

Pasterma edhe Kulac me djathe

----------


## diikush

pili na beri zili

nem cazë pasterma te te jap ca fasule   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dara

e de i renke qylit mire tine : "Une me molle e ti me gure" per koken tende me kishte marre malle per pasterma (ca e kam te thate qe po me mbeten dhembet, edhe ca ne tenxhere already ne fasule)...po zjej edhe oshafe pe pestilke, kulaci i ngrote, lerme se jam ne qiell te shtate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TiLoNcE

sheqerpare

Ke inot?

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## mitjuk

ja  ja shiko ----------kemben----------

----------


## _Elena_

po ha kshu un keni inat ju?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

